# Is this the way it is A22 ?



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Two guys are driving through Alabama when they get pulled over by a state trooper. The trooper walks up and taps on the window with his nightstick. As the driver rolls down the window, the trooper smacks him in the head with the stick. The driver says, "Why'd you do that? The trooper drawls, "You're in Alabama, son. When I pull you over you'll have your license ready." The driver rubs his head and says, "I'm sorry, officer. I'm not from around here." The trooper runs a check on the guy's license, and he's clean. He gives the guy his license back and walks around to the passenger side and taps on that window. The passenger rolls his window down, and the trooper smacks him with the nightstick. The passenger says, "What'd you do that for?" The cop says, "Just making your wishes come true." "Huh?" says the passenger. The cop replies, "I know that two miles down the road you're gonna say, 'I wish that jerk would've tried that [bleep] with me."


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Been there too have you Cat ? LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very good Don!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Two guys are driving through Alabama when they get pulled over by a state trooper. The trooper walks up and taps on the window with his nightstick. As the driver rolls down the window, the trooper smacks him in the head with the stick. The driver says, "Why'd you do that? The trooper drawls, "You're in Alabama, son. When I pull you over you'll have your license ready." The driver rubs his head and says, "I'm sorry, officer. I'm not from around here." The trooper runs a check on the guy's license, and he's clean. He gives the guy his license back and walks around to the passenger side and taps on that window. The passenger rolls his window down, and the trooper smacks him with the nightstick. The passenger says, "What'd you do that for?" The cop says, "Just making your wishes come true." "Huh?" says the passenger. The cop replies, "I know that two miles down the road you're gonna say, 'I wish that jerk would've tried that [bleep] with me."


 I would have told the joke, but I have to be politically correct and not tell it like a southerner because story telling that way could also be construed as "profiling".


----------

